# Japanese woodcut prints from CONNECTICUT COLLEGE



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Copy fright? We encourage your free reproduction and distribution of these digital images. You need not ask us for permission. Permission granted!
http://www.conncoll.edu/visual/Japanese-prints/index-3.html
I am working on making many of these into SS now..but thought some might like to be linked directly to the color versions.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Those are great prints ....


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice


----------

